# Impeach BUSH



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

The United States, led by Dumbya, has committed the gravest sin a nation can commit. The United States has visited war upon people who did nothing to deserve the horrors unleashed upon them. This is a war without justification, honor, or purpose beyond profit.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i dont like Bush. i think he is a dumb ass. i hope his ass does get impeached.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

regardless of the reason for the war. right now, people in the military sign up on their own. Its not exactly a secret that you can go to war and die. Its sad to see them die.

on a side note, i thought they were barring pictures of soldiers coffins.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> This is a war without justification, honor, or purpose beyond profit.


 What profit are we gaining from this war?!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

He thinks the only reason for the war was oil. If you check the "Osama Bin Laden Offers Peace to Europe" thread, he goes on and on about it.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah Man We get you friggin point. You don't like Bush, Now Shut Up and stop making threads about it. Your one Person cast your vote then Shut the hell up.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Yeah Man We get you friggin point. You don't like Bush, Now Shut Up and stop making threads about it. Your one Person cast your vote then Shut the hell up.


 i agree

sad pic but thats war man


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow what a gloom pic.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

that totally blows


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

some people.. i swear to god if ******* like you were talking that kind of sh*t in my neighborhood, id be knocking on your door with a 12-gauge shotgun pointed at the peep hole you whiny piece of trash. Dont talk like your some kind of mother Teresa when we have family over there, fighting, dieing, while people like you reap all the benefits, but instead of thanking them, your stabbing them in the back. f*ck off.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

whether this be the lounge or not, this is not a political debate forum, lets ban all war topics based on this kind of sh*t.... enough hate


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> whether this be the lounge or not, this is not a political debate forum, lets ban all war topics based on this kind of sh*t.... enough hate


 anyone can post what they want in the lounge i think thats what you told me--- practice what you preach you dont like it dont click on it


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Posting pictures of soldiers coffins is a sad, pathetic way to try and garner support for a political agenda. These men fought and died for our country, and they are disrespected by your attempt to USE them.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

I agree Bush must GO!!!He really hasnt done much for his own country,oh sure Bush backers can come up with a few insignificant little things he has done,but lets face it,the only thing he seems worried about since he got in office is Iraq.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, I mean its not like he took out the Taliban or anything. Wait crap I forgot, he did. Well it's not like thats significant or anything. And he didn't institute a tax cut thats helped millions of Americans either. Dang, wrong again...


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

hays98 said:


> Kreth 10RBP said:
> 
> 
> > whether this be the lounge or not, this is not a political debate forum, lets ban all war topics based on this kind of sh*t.... enough hate
> ...


 hmm... when did i say you can post whatever you want in the lounge relating to this type of a topic? this is a bullshit topic that shouldnt fly around here, just like a topic about "I like to kill animals for fun".. its a lounge and you can post whatever you want, but some stuff wont fly... i see no point of conversation or attempt to understand a certain idea... what i see is a rally for persuasion, whether it be racist or political, this isnt the place for it imo, and if it is, id glady leave


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Bush lies, people die.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Yeah, I mean its not like he took out the Taliban or anything. Wait crap I forgot, he did. Well it's not like thats significant or anything. And he didn't institute a tax cut thats helped millions of Americans either. Dang, wrong again...


 he and his predecessors sure waited long enough to do the taliban thing. I was wondering how long it was gonna take before someone did something about them. way before 2001 they were making non-muslims wear patches so everyone would know that they werent islamic. Oh and afganistan was also the world leader in opium production before the taliban was instilled in government. If poilicing the world is so important for the us and the rest of the coalition of the willing they should have done something way sooner than they did. afganistan was a terrible place before during and still is after the taliban. They are now saying people are starting to grow opium again.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> hays98 said:
> 
> 
> > Kreth 10RBP said:
> ...


 it has nothing to do with this type of a topic its any topic the lounge is the place i've given my 2 cents to be shut down in here just the same as anyone else just a topic to talks about not to shoot people over with a 12 gauge :nod:


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

This war is being brought upon a cruel dictatorship that looted the wealth of a nation, tortured people for any dissent against his regime (this discussion for example), brought war against his neighboring countries, and murdered his own people.

He harbored terrorist leaders (Abu Nidal and others) that struck American civilians and interests. He paid monies to families of homicide bombers that killed civilians. He drained the resources of his country for his own gain and dramatically lowered the life style of his people. Used chemical weapons against the Kurds as well as the Iranians. I could go on and on.

Our goverment is funneling tons of money (and blood) into Iraq (no war for oil nonsense). Soon we will turn the reins over to the Iraqis. Hopefully, they will be able to form a representative goverment that will represent all Iraqis. We'll see if they can shake a generation of dictatorship.

Freedom comes at a price. Unfortunately that price sometimes is very high. Hopefully the people of Iraq will someday appreciate the sacrifices made for them. Because people like the one that started this post sure don't.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

LEON,

Oh so judgemental.

Unlike yourself, I didn't support sending troops over to a war built on lies, deception, and manipulation. You did, shows how much you support the troops. I say bring them home now, you say keep fighting a quagmire.

Sadam was evil, sure. But there are dictators all over the middle east who are heavily supported by the U.S. (Jordan, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, etc.) People of Jordan and Egypt are poor nations. This shows the level of hypocrisy here.

And keep in mind, the people of Iraq had one of the highest standards of living in the world before Gulf War I.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Don't judge lest ye be judged

You have several anti Bush war posts which is fine. You are entitled to your opinion, but you misstate my words and position. You displayed a strong hatred of this country in your other post related to Bin Laden (go read my reply); whats your trip? Have you ever served in the military?

You call it lies, deception, and manipulation. What lies are you claiming? The prior administration (Clinton) also indicated that Saddam had WMD. He denied UN inspection for approx. 12 yrs., and made his country suffer under sanctions. Do you think he did this because he had destroyed the WMDs but did not want to tell anyone.

I say turn the country over to the Iraqis on the set time table and let them govern themselves for once. You address other countries in the region. I only spoke of one. The one the posting was addressing. Hopefully, Irag can become a example of freedom for change throughout the region. You should question why the countries surrounding Iraq are trying to destabilize it before a democracy is established in the region.

You also need to brush up on your history. Iraq's standard of living had declined long before the first Gulf War (decades).


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Please show how I displayed hatred for my country. Please!

Why would I live here. Don't forget, this country was built on dissent. It's time to rebuild.

Forget brushing up on history, my neighbor worked in Iraq for 8 years for a French oil company, I'll take his word. Besides, they in fact did have a high standard of living.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a sad pic
good luck to the people that are there right now


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Well if your friend worked during the UN sanction, of course the standard dropped. Thanks to Saddam not letting inspectors in. I'm talking about preSaddam and post. The French Gov. has responsiblity for the status of Iraq for supporting illegal oil for food programs that helped Saddam stay in power and only hurt his populace.

In regards to your hatred to the country. Comments like being the worst terrorists, etc. If I mistakenly blamed you for someone elses comments then let me know and I'll apologize.

Dissent is fine, but should be rationally controled.


----------



## Scoria (Mar 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> And he didn't institute a tax cut thats helped millions of Americans either. Dang, wrong again...


Unless you are among the wealthiest one percent of Americans, it probably didn't help _you_.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

moeMZA,
The comments that I attributed to you came from another member, therefor I apologize for my prior comment.
Leon


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

you gotta understand how the soldiers parents feel and the war in meaningless because wat did we get since the first day of war? the gas price is still going up! have to waste so much money on gas. and i dont think bush gives a sh*t bout iraqi ppl suffering


----------



## ChIdOrI (Apr 18, 2004)

You people who support Bush piss me off. Honestly, what _major_ good has he done for our country? Look at the soldiers out there dying 'cause of Bush's oil sh*t. I mean c'mon why won't he just leave Iraq alone, let them handle their own problems. What if someone came into your home and tried handling your sh*t?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

The Iraqi war is so far from being about oil that its not even worth arguing about... Why do you think that no respectable organization with merit says anything at all in that respect?

Scoria, as far as the top 1% of Americans being the only ones to recieve direct benefits from the tax cut... you are ill informed. FURTHERMORE, do you understand that 50% of Americans pay over 99% of the taxes in America?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Unlike yourself, I didn't support sending troops over to a war built on lies, deception, and manipulation


Who lied? Who decieved? Who manipulated? I keep seeing you post the same thing over and over. Details please. Gawd! you're like Kerry..."I have a plan for this conflict in Iraq" But what the hell is it?



> You did, shows how much you support the troops.


No, goes to show how much YOU support the troops. Do you really think they would be happy reading this? It would be a total slap in the face and an insult to them.



> And keep in mind, the people of Iraq had one of the highest standards of living in the world before Gulf War I.


At gun point.


----------



## ChIdOrI (Apr 18, 2004)

Kerry's not going to tell his plan straight out. He's saying it to get votes.



> No, goes to show how much YOU support the troops. Do you really think they would be happy reading this? It would be a total slap in the face and an insult to them.


Okay, a slap in the face is better than getting your head blown off, don't you think?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Because he doesn't have one... You are right when you say that hes just doing it to try and get votes. His yo-yo flip flopping stance on the war is crazy, contradicting himself at every turn.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

ChIdOrI said:


> Kerry's not going to tell his plan straight out you idiot. He's saying it to get votes.


 Exactly, moron. Read between the lines before you mouth off.


----------



## ChIdOrI (Apr 18, 2004)

Taiwan News said that the captivated Suddam is a fake. His wife said it, they said she's lying, she declared a DNA test, they refused.


----------



## ChIdOrI (Apr 18, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> ChIdOrI said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry's not going to tell his plan straight out you idiot. He's saying it to get votes.
> ...


Read? The hell? Where?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

ChIdOrI said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > ChIdOrI said:
> ...


 You're killing me!


----------



## ChIdOrI (Apr 18, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> ChIdOrI said:
> 
> 
> > Serrapygo said:
> ...


No. _You're_ killing me!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

ChIdOrI said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > ChIdOrI said:
> ...










Hey... if you're coming to battle... prepare to back your words. Intelligently.


----------



## ChIdOrI (Apr 18, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> ChIdOrI said:
> 
> 
> > Serrapygo said:
> ...


No... if _you're_ coming to battle... prepare to back your words. _Intelligently_, don't you understand? I asked where to read, between what lines 'cause I don't see anything wrong.


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

a battle between piranhas and naruto


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Chidori.... "Read between the lines" is an EXPRESSION. He was not telling you to find some lines and read whats in the middle of them. He is telling you to look beyond the surface of the fact that Kerry backs the war, yet says that its being done wrong. Kerry says he has a better plan for the war... but as you said, its just a ploy to get votes


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> ..."I have a plan for this conflict in Iraq" But what the hell is it?


My quote: (above, am I going to fast for you?) What don't you understand? Kerry keeps spouting off about a plan but.... has yet to reveal what it is. Doesn't that worry you? Doesn't it worry you how disconscerned he is about homeland security? This is the wrong time to change leaders. Especially, to one that wants to "Straighten out the mess in Iraq, and be sure another one doesn't get started".
Again... it's a slap in the face to those that have died and are presently fighting for what they believe. And all the anti-war "nay" sayers are pushing it right back in their faces.

BTW, you can lay off the middle finger emoticon. It just cheers me up.


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

isnt his plan suppose to be kept secret so the iraqi won't plan a way to counter?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

TRINHSTA said:


> isnt his plan suppose to be kept secret so the iraqi won't plan a way to counter?


 Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

This doesnt really matter what your view on bush is... fighting a pointless war is certaintly alot better then allowing a socialist like kerry into office. You want to talk about ruining the country. With kerry in office there will be no reason to ever work hard.. no reason to go the college, no reason to try to make something of yourself becuase the goverment will just take it all away to give to f*cking jobless little shits who have never made an attempt to do anything with their life, and no that does not include the good people who are actually legitimately out of work and really need assistance.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

*** Please be warned of the numerous foul language i am about to post. As well, please also note that this is a personal opinion of what i think of Moe and his constant bitching of the Bush Administration***

Hey Moe, let me put this in big letters for you:

f*ck YOU MOTHER f*cker!

who gives you the right to display coffins of our fallen to the world to prove your bullshit point about how Bush is sending my brothers and other service members to their deaths? who the f*ck gives you the right to say that you "fully support" your military by bring them home? you have no f*cking right to say that you fully support your military if you f*cking continue to bicker about how they're over their dying. m**********r, they are over there dying because they're doing what they think is right. You and other motherfuckers like you are the reasons why morale is low, because they have no f*cking support from you except constant bickering! Shut the f*ck up about the Bush Administration! Ok, so you dislike his ideas and policies, so what? I bet you'd do a better job if you were in his position right? Bullshit, if you were in his position, my ass, as well as other Marines will be overseas fighting a bigger war because your motherfucking ass wanted to make peace. Let me tell you this philosophy that i learned from my drill instructors back at boot camp. "Without war, there is no peace." And you know what else, Bush is not sending our troops to their deaths, we signed on the dotted line knowing fully that our lives our on the line to protect the US and its interest, whether by choice or demand. So no more of this bullshit stuff you spread about "bush killing our troops!" Besides, is Bush pulling the f*cking trigger at Marines and soldiers, or is it the extremist pulling the trigger. So yea, f*ck you! If you dont like this administration, take a straw and f*cking suck it up! Quit bitching ass-f*ck!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I think we've excercised enough free speech for one thread.

Just try to remember that the P in PFury stands for *Piranha* Fury...not *Political* Fury....







Though this is the Lounge, constant threads such as the ones you've [MoeMZA] displayed will constantly keep getting flamed. Unless these threads can be kept civil, staff will have to keep shutting them down.


----------

